# Loading Freeze on Main Page



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi..

I'm having a strange problem recently with the loading on the main page. When I click the refresh buttons on the Latest Discussions or on the Shoutbox, the little loading wheel thing (i hope you know what i mean) keeps on spinning, and never stops... it never finishes loading.


I'm also having a similar problem with the Nintendo DS Release Information, and all the other newly released things on the Main Page. Every time I try to click on a different release to the one that is already shown, the loading wheel comes up and freezes there. 


I know for a fact the B-Blue had similar problems a while ago, and I would really like this problem to be fixed. This only started a few hours ago, and it's still happening for me.


Thanks.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah it happened to me to yesterday,


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

oO'' how did you get that img? Whoa...

It's still happening to me right now...


----------



## Law (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't had this issue. Have you tried clearing your cache and/or cookies?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

How do I clear my cache or cookies? What ARE my cache and cookies?


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> How do I clear my cache or cookies? What ARE my cache and cookies?



if you're using Firefox:
Go to Tools >> Options >> Privacy

Then:





And:





Finally:







Report back!!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 23, 2008)

or simply press ctrl+shift+delete.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 23, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> or simply press ctrl+shift+delete.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorials guys... mainly B-Blue, but thanks Noitora for your little extra


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 24, 2008)

so? everything is okay?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah the problem is fixed (it might be because I was on laptop before)..

But just wondering, with the whole CTRL+SHIFT+DELETE thing..

One of the tickboxes log me out of GBATemp. 





Which one of the tickboxes above log me out of GBATemp? Because I want to know which ones to tick and which ones not to tick, and i DONT want to be logged out every time i delete all my private data..


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh, just  uncheck "Cookies"


----------

